# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Green IT : Greenpeace dnonce le non respect des engagements de HP, de Dell et de Lenovo

## Annaelle32

*Green IT : Greenpeace dnonce le non respect des engagements de HP, de Dell et de Lenovo*
Greenpeace lance la chasse aux produits toxiques utiliss par les fabricants de PC,dont certains  sont dans leurs collimateurs tandis que dautres recueillent des bons points !

*HP, Dell, Lenovo dans la ligne de mire de Greenpeace*
Greenpeace pingle certains fabricants de PC pour utilisation de produits toxiques dans leurs produits. Hewlett-Packard, Dell et Lenovo font partie de ces  socits incrimines. Greenpeace leur reproche entre autres de ne pas avoir tenu leurs engagements, pris en 2008,  liminer ou  rduire de certains composants la prsence de produits toxiques comme le vinyle ou encore la concentration de substances bromes. 

Cette organisation,  rappelons le, milite pour le respect  de lenvironnement et diffuse  chaque anne un rapport et un classement des organisations et des entreprises les plus respectueux de lenvironnement dans le domaine de llectronique. Cette anne, elle vient de publier le douzime numro qui mentionne entre autres les promesses non tenues des principaux fabricants de PC. C'est ainsi que  HP est montr du doigt pour avoir report de deux ans sa politique dlimination de ce genre de substances. En effet, prvue initialement pour 2009, la dcision de HP  a t finalement reporte en  2011. Aussi, les imprimantes et les serveurs de HP contiennent toujours les mmes substances rcrimines, ce  qui explique sa quatorzime place dans le classement. Quant  Lenovo, il a retard sa dcision dune anne, cest--dire en 2010. 

Selon Greenpeace, ces fabricants ne disposent daucune raison valable pour repousser la mise sur le march de produits sans substances toxiques. Du ct des fabricants, ils disent ne pas  encore trouv des substituts ou des alternatives viables pour certains composants. Ce qui explique le rajustement de leurs calendriers en faveur des produits  verts . 
*

Apple, Acer et Toshiba progresse* 
Greenpace, toujours dans ce nouveau numro, salue  les efforts  dApple, dAcer et de Toshiba qui ont su mettre au point des lignes de produits  verts . Ainsi, les Macbooks  dApple Inc. sont cits par le rapport comme faisant partie de ces produits  verts . Dell, de son ct, a lanc les crans G-Series garantis sans substances et sans produits toxiques. Greenpeace a aussi flicite la socit de Steve Jobs pour ses progrs  en matire de rduction dmission de gaz  effet de serre et ses efforts de recyclage. 

Nanmoins pour tre parfait et rejoindre Nokia en tte du classement, Apple devrait trouver  rapidement des solutions pour llimination dfinitive des produits chimiques que contiennent encore ses moniteurs. Acer et Toshiba, quant  eux, devraient pouvoir tenir leurs engagements avant la fin de cette anne 2009.  

*
Pour en savoir davantage:*
 ::fleche::  The 12th edition of Greenpeace's "Guide to Greener Electronics" 
 ::fleche::  HP, Lenovo and Dell penalized for breaking their green IT promises

Lire aussi
 ::fleche::  L'informatique cologique (Green IT/Green computing) et vous ?
 ::fleche::  Le rchauffement climatique est irrversible : Bientt la fin du monde ? 
 ::fleche::  Le Forum de discussion sur l'cologie et la "Green IT"

Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## fanning

M'enfin c'est bien beau sa, mais quand l'on sait vers quoi se dirige la vente de matriel informatique (du hard discount sur tout), les gens s'en balancent du green ce qui les intresse c'est le prix, et pour relcher leur conscience  nol ils vont faire un don d'1   la Croix Rouge.

----------


## zaventem

> les gens s'en balancent du green ce qui les intresse c'est le prix


Je nuancerais ton propos, ce qui intresse les gens c'est le *cout* . Lorsque l'on fait le bilan en incluant notamment la climatisation, l'alimentation (et les UPS qui vont avec),etc , les considrations conomiques rejoignent celles cologiques.

----------


## fanning

Oui toi tu parle dans le milieu professionnel, moi je parle surtout des particuliers. Car pour un particulier cel ne gne en rien que son ordinateur consomme plus, il y a juste quelques euros en plus sur la facture EDF. Mais je le reconnais en datacenter tu regarde surtout la consomation lectrique car en fonction de sa cel va augmenter considrablement ton prix /mois

----------

